# Cleaning logos off tags, is this possible



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Had this ideas a while back not sure if it would work, but I was thinking you could use something really strong like acetone to whip/scrub the logo off the tag and then print my logo, this would mean no retagging,

Any thought on this, if some one could give it a go that’s wound be great,

Cheers Anthony


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

rema said:


> Any thought on this, if some one could give it a go that’s wound be great,


Why, don't you go ahead and try it? Then, let us know, how it came out!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

A couple of problems I see:
1. The smell of acetone is hard to get rid of w/o washing.
2. Acetone will smear the ink on the label itself, and possibly on the shirt if you're not careful.
3. Time time it takes to clean each label is probably as long as if you just replace it.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm a nail tech I know for sure that acetone will smear the ink onto the shirt. Don't do it.


----------



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Would another chemical do the trick?

I am willing to try it out, the reason I said if some could give it a try is because I don’t have any acetone.

I thought the process wouldn’t be that long or hard, just apply some acetone to the label with the logo on it, leave it to do it work, wipe off leaving a clean white label and leave other label with the care and other info untouched. Then wash the t-shirt then print onto the label myself. Doing like ten or more at a time.

As I said it was just an idea I had


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

You can try it out by cutting a tag out of an old shirt and experiment with it. But with any ink removal process, you'll need to deal with the removed ink which will most likely smear onto the tag or the shirt.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You might try lighter fluid instead of acitone.


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

you could burn the tag off =P


----------



## peacegod (Jun 29, 2006)

how about just glueing your tag on top of it , or stiching it on


----------

